# Will my work\lifestyle accommodate A blu heeler ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I have wanted a dog for a long time , my Akita had too be put down in mar-05 ! I've evaluated lots of breeds and My UNfulfilled choice is a heeler . I work 5 days a week 2pm to 10pm , in a 8x10 guard shack , and we can bring our dog too work . The other two days I'm off and stay very close too home other than driving 6 miles into town to the YMCA and wal mart , My visits too W. Mt. last less than 20 minutes then I'm headed home . I plan on taking the dog too work so that time period doesn't present a problem . Also , I plan on allowing him\her too stay inside at night other than maybe a short pee break around 3 am . 
..............Now , the RV park will not allow us too setup one of those 10'x20' cyclone dog kennels , so I'm thinking of a smaller holding pen say 5x8 or so where I could leave my friend too cool their heels while I make 3 times a week trips into town which last 1.5 hours on average . I don't want too leave the dog in the back of my truck because we have about 4 months of 95++ degree weather with the onset of summer . 
..............Now my first question is can a heeler be trained too and trusted too carry out voice commands such that I don't have put the dog on a leash for constant monitoring ! I realize heelers are naturally protective but I don't need this animal trying too bite a child or any other person IF We decide too take a walk ? I guess what I'm wondering IS , how well can a heeler be trained such that they don't allow their natural breed traits too override their training ? Maybe I'm expecting too much and I'm not trained in the skills of a dog trainer and I certainly can't afford too pay someone too keep and train the dog over an extended period of time . I'm sure there are considerations I should be aware of that I haven't factored into this equation . 
...............I selected this breed because they are relative small , have a lot of spirit , and a short thick hair coat that protects them sufficiently for typical tx winter conditions , etc . All comments are welcome , Thanks , fordy


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My good friend has a Blue Healer  And when we go riding together her dog stays right with us and doesn't nip at the horses heals (training) and if she goes after a deer or squirrel my friend calls her back and she comes right away (training). She does really well with everything actually. But she is not the friendliest dog to strangers...but once she warms up to you she is just like any friendly dog.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I own a heeler, so I'll try to address some of your concerns. Sorry if this post gets too long.

My first suggestion is to not get a puppy. Try to find an older dog at a rescue or shelter or privately. Our heeler pup put us through h*** when she was a pup. She was just too smart for her own good, and did not develop any impulse control until she was over a year old. 

Heelers can be trained very effectively, but it takes someone with some skill to do the job right. They also tend to attach themselves to one person, and will tend to only follow the commands of that one person. I know we've spoiled our pup a bit by not reinforcing discipline on a few issues...but...we've done the best we could. She definitely KNOWS what she can and cannot do, but she sometimes disregards the rules and does it anyway. She follows the rules when it suits her. 

When she was younger, she would run off (knowing full well she was not supposed to). Then when she saw us coming after her to find her, she would crouch down in a ditch or bush and hide from us. Then she'd come home on her own time.

I cannot imagine our pup being content in a 5x8 pen, or any pen for that matter. She would think she was being punished if we put her in there. But we live in the country where she has free rein. She stays in the house when we're at work during the winter...she actually has her own bedroom where she sleeps most of the day (she claimed the guest room for herself). She's a great inside dog, only peed inside once when she was young and it was my fault for not letting her outside on time. She's also great with our other dogs and cats.

Personally, I would not trust my dog away from home not on a leash. The temptation would just be too much for her to run off chasing something. However, I have never been afraid of her biting anyone. She never has bitten anyone and I really don't think she ever would. She's very timid around strangers, which I've heard is a breed instinct. I think its a strong self-preservation instinct, she doesn't put herself in dangerous situations. She does bark at the doorbell, but if its someone she doesn't know, she usually goes upstairs until they're gone. But she's very friendly with our friends once she gets to know them. 

I think a heeler would probably do well with you at work if she had a place to lay down that was "hers/his" and no one else's. Ours has a doghouse outside that she uses all the time.

The most important thing for our dog is that she gets time everyday to run around outside to her heart's content and get her daily petting. After that, she's content to just hang out, either with us or on her own in her room. 

They're very intelligent and very active dogs. My only concern for you having one is that she have enough space/time to be active. If she doesn't, then she WILL start with some destructive behaviors.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are willing to put time into the puppy you can socialize him to people of all ages, colors, and sizes. If he carries a toy in his mouth he can't nip. You'd be better off leaving him in the MH when you are gone rather than in a little pen.

The only real problem I see with this type of dog is his energy combined with his intelligence. You aren't giving him a job to do. How is he going to be exercised? What kind of mental stimulation will you give him?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

With your lifestyle a heeler wouldn't be a good choice. No working dog would.
You need more of a companion or pet dog. It will be better on you and the dog both. Nothing worse than a working dog penned up with nothing to do.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

Heelers take a lot of interaction. They will outthink you especially if they are bored. Never let them get bored.
Sounds to me like you will have plenty of routine to get them used to, plenty of socialization opportunity which I feel is a MUST MUST MUST with a heeler. Our heelers were/are reserved at first but utter fools for attention and affection from friends and family and would warm up to people easily with "the go ahead" from us. Our heelers watched us greet people excitedly to convince them that strangers were not to be eaten. They were introduced and happily encoureaged to interact and be friendly. They are now friendly outgoing easy travelers that pay attention to our body language and the body language of others to decide who it friend, but if they pick up on our feelings about someone they react in kind. "BAD" people make superfriendly heeler turn into attentive no nonesence watchers ready to protect and they mean business. 
We once ended up with a female that is littermate to our oooold male that we still have. Totally Unsocialised she was a dangerous nutcase, looooved her family only gushy sweet and snuggly, but strangers were the utmost enemy and no one could convince her otherwise no way no how teeth flashing and snapping, sneaking and trying to grab people on the sly... baad dog.. She was heck to live with until her death a few years ago. If you start with a pup I always told people... The brains dont start until they are at least two.... they chew ruthlessly if bored and most of the lines Ive seen can outwork outrun and keep going until the sun goes down. Our oooold antient arthritic half blind toothless guy will play ball until his mouth bleeds and he cant stay upright from exhaustion... then he jumps in the stock tank for a cool down, and comes back ready for more. The humans stop him before he plays himself to death. 
I say if you are willing to play and make sure they get lots of excercise... as in... when your arm is knumb from throwing the ball you switch arms of find a ball launcher.. haha... then the lifestyle of having the dog with you all the time would be ideal.... just my thoughts.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

thinking a little more... if you are set on a high inteligence breed, an Australian Shepherd NOT from a high drive working line might be a better choice. I prefer the Aussies, they dont blow their coats like our heelers, are softer tempered and easier dogs. A little less independant and a LOT less intense, our old heeler will be our last heeler, we just cant handle the intensity like we once could, the Aussies fit us a lot better. A friend of mine just lost his old Aussie girl 18 years old, she traveled with him every hour of the day (he is a surveyor) and stayed in his truck when she wasnt by his side, windows down, she jumped out if she got hot and layed under the truck. Quiet calm and you barely ever knew she was there. She was a brat when she was a youngster but learned fast what was expected since they were together constantly.....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I very much appreciate all the candid responses ! I'm going too give this situation more thought and I'm in no hurry to do anything . I've been looking for a small tract too rent to place my trailer on with some kind of fenced enclosure to keep fido out of harms way . Thank you! , fordy


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

having owned one, this is not a dog that will do well if it does'nt have a job to do. that being said, they are also very protective of both property and their people.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I have a Blue Heeler/Rat Terrier mix which is a common mix found on Amish farms around here. She is a little smaller than a Blue Heeler, but her attitude is all Blue Heeler. 

She is 5 years old and just starting to calm down. She is very smart and very stubborn. You have to be very consistent with her because anything she is allowed to "get away with" quickly becomes a bad habit. She adores DH, but I always come first for her. She is very attentive of the yard to the point that she is suspicious of doves landing in it. She doesn't like strangers on the property which is our fault because we are loners and didn't socialize her well enough. She has become a chewer; she has decapitated and killed millions of stuffed toys. As a puppy she was very destructive in the house and to this day we still crate her when we leave the house for any period of time. She has a high prey drive and can't be trusted with chickens. She also wants to be top dog and has attacked our oldest and the official top dog. This is also part of the reason we crate her when we leave the house. We now feed her in her crate that seems to be doing better. 

She is a working farm dog without a farm and without a job. I found her as an older puppy on a county highway and we kept her even though DH didn't think she would work out. It has been a battle with lots of skirmishes, but we haven't given up on her yet.

-----------

A note about adopting adult Cattle Dogs (Heelers). I agree with another poster that if you really want a Blue Heeler that you should look at adult dogs. There is less of a gamble adopting adult dogs because you can see who they are, not guess who they might be. Adult cattle dogs also have burned off some of the crazy energy that gets them in big trouble.

A story: I know a couple, B & C, who had to put down their aged Golden Retriever due to cancer. They were both heartbroken, but especially the husband B because he was disabled and was home alone a lot. They had always had a Golden Retriever, but they had lost income due to B's disability and they could no longer afford a pure bred puppy. I worked with C and I sent her links to a Retriever Rescue and the local human society shelter. C said they would think about it.

On a whim C took B to the shelter where they met and feel in love with an adult Australian Cattle Dog, a Red Heeler. They adopted Red, brought Red home and Red immediately set to work improving their lives: 


Red knew B was ill (B had a constant infection in his artificial elbow. Strong antibiotics damaged B's sense of balance & B's hearing and B was depressed). 
Red stayed with B constantly and helped steady B when B got dizzy.
If B went to the bathroom in the middle of the night, his wife didn't have to worry about him because Red would follow B into the bathroom. 
Red started bringing B the things B had dropped so B didn't have to lean over and get dizzy.
Red whined when B forgot about the food B was cooking on the stove or left the lights on. 
Red brought B the leash and made B take him on short walks, but Red turned around before B got too tired.
During a walk some high school kids started hassling B demanding money. Red got in between B & the kids and made it clear to the kids they needed to leave, but Red did not bite them.
After adopting Red, B started feeling better, got some stamina back and wasn't as depressed. B was still disabled, but his quality of life was vastly improved. 

C was working a full time day job and a part time night job to pay their bills. After adopting Red, C wasn't worrying so much about B being alone because he had Red.
I don't know how they are doing now because C got a better job at a different company across town and we lost contact, but I know as long as they have Red they will be doing just fine.

Deb
in wi


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

deb said:


> I have a Blue Heeler/Rat Terrier mix which is a common mix found on Amish farms around here. She is a little smaller than a Blue Heeler, but her attitude is all Blue Heeler.
> 
> She is 5 years old and just starting to calm down. She is very smart and very stubborn. You have to be very consistent with her because anything she is allowed to "get away with" quickly becomes a bad habit. She adores DH, but I always come first for her. She is very attentive of the yard to the point that she is suspicious of doves landing in it. She doesn't like strangers on the property which is our fault because we are loners and didn't socialize her well enough. She has become a chewer; she has decapitated and killed millions of stuffed toys. As a puppy she was very destructive in the house and to this day we still crate her when we leave the house for any period of time. She has a high prey drive and can't be trusted with chickens. She also wants to be top dog and has attacked our oldest and the official top dog. This is also part of the reason we crate her when we leave the house. We now feed her in her crate that seems to be doing better.
> 
> ...



................Well Deb , after reading your response and several others I'm feeling a little better about adopting an adult dog . I know I can make it work so Once I get my income tax filed , move some things out of the trailer and into storage and kind get myself prepared I believe I'll start my quest for a best friend . Thank you for your response , you have helped me untangle the major issues that maybe don't loom so large in my mind ! , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Serena said:


> thinking a little more... if you are set on a high inteligence breed, an Australian Shepherd NOT from a high drive working line might be a better choice.  I prefer the Aussies, they dont blow their coats like our heelers, are softer tempered and easier dogs. A little less independant and a LOT less intense, our old heeler will be our last heeler, we just cant handle the intensity like we once could, the Aussies fit us a lot better. A friend of mine just lost his old Aussie girl 18 years old, she traveled with him every hour of the day (he is a surveyor) and stayed in his truck when she wasnt by his side, windows down, she jumped out if she got hot and layed under the truck. Quiet calm and you barely ever knew she was there. She was a brat when she was a youngster but learned fast what was expected since they were together constantly.....


..........I think I'll look very seriously at the Sepherds when I start looking , and thank you for your input . , fordy


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Fordy, please look seriously at an Australian shepherd rather than a heeler. Aussies are usually more laid-back and friendly with non-family, which would probably suit your situation better. A mellow Border collie would also work, and yes they do exist. It's great that you can take a dog to work!

Peg


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've had the totally opposite experience with Aussies. They're too clingy and too protective than I would want in a dog plus all of that hair does not lend itself to grooming easily. No on the Aussies.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

We have a friend that has blue heelers for working his cattle for several years. Those dogs were definitely one man dogs. One of them bit my nephew and everyone agrees that all he did was walk too close to the owner for the dog's liking.

I say this because I want to agree NOT to take the dog in public without a leash. This dog was very obedient but because he hadn't received a signal from his owner he attacked.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have an Aussie. I don't have any problems with hair with him..my GSDmix and Golden mix shed waaaaaay more. But I would have to say that he is the most intense dog I have ever met. I am really a big fan of mixed breeds. I am the type to just get a puppy and hope for the best, accept the challenges and work with the things I want to change. I did go for GSDmix because I wanted a big dog for protection. That is the only time I looked for breed specific.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Fordy..I just came across this and thought of you
http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/grd/2111623307.html


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Minelson said:


> Fordy..I just came across this and thought of you
> http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/grd/2111623307.html



.............They sure are cute little toots , aren't they ! I just had too quit going over too C's list and looking at the pets section , there so many heelers of all ages and descriptions available there . , fordy


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

fordy said:


> ................Well Deb , after reading your response and several others I'm feeling a little better about adopting an adult dog . I know I can make it work so Once I get my income tax filed , move some things out of the trailer and into storage and kind get myself prepared I believe I'll start my quest for a best friend . Thank you for your response , you have helped me untangle the major issues that maybe don't loom so large in my mind ! , fordy


I put off getting a dog for a long time because I thought I needed to settle down more. I had owned my 2 cats 7 years when one day I decided that I wasn't going to put off getting a dog any longer. My life was as settled as it was going to get. I started visiting the local animal shelters looking for a dog with particular traits...not a particular breed. I wanted a medium sized dog, big enough to go for long hikes, but still small enough that I could carry him/her if necessary. Short to medium hair. Smart & confident. Energetic, but not crazy. I wanted the dog to click with me so I didn't have a time line. 

I saw a lot of dogs and most of them were really big. I saw a lot of dogs who had behavior problems and most of those were really big. One day I found a nice black female mutt whose owner had died. She was really friendly. When I took her for a walk she pulled me over to every doorway and wanted to go inside. I realized that she was very frightened and I guessed that she had NEVER been taken outside for walks. When I took her back I asked the staff about her and they confirmed that her dog's owner had been an elderly woman. She was a sweet dog, but wasn't right for me. On another trip I found a lovely mutt that seemed to fit the bill until she jumped up and kept going! The dog could jump straight up almost 7ft! After talking to her some more I knew her spring was wound too tight for me ! I needed a dog who could be left alone in my flat.

One day I went to the back of the shelter in the outside area where they kept the really big dogs and found a medium sized dog in one of the cages! He looked sad, but after a minute he got up and came over to the gate for a pet. I asked to take him for a walk so the shelter worker took my driver's license then grabbed a leash and we went back to get "Toby". Toby was around 43lbs. had off-white medium length fur and his info tag said he was a 3 yr old White German Shepard/Yellow lab mix and his family had moved out of state. The shelter worker told me that Toby was depressed and wasn't eating his food. 

Toby and I went for a long walk. Toby walked very well on the leash and although he pulled at first, he slowed down when I told him to slow down. He perked up and wagged his tail when I talked to him. We had a very nice walk and I liked Toby a lot. I had promised myself not to adopt a dog on the spot so I took him back to the shelter. Toby's tail dropped when they took the leash away from me and they pulled him back to his cage. 

I kept thinking about Toby, but couldn't go back to the Shelter for a couple of days. When I went back to the shelter, I was happy to see Toby was still there and he was happy to see me! We went for another long walk. When we got back I was told that Toby couldn't go back to his cage because people were using the hallway to bond with kittens. I sat down on a bench in the front office. Toby looked at me then he jumped up on the bench and sat down on my lap. I put my arms around Toby, he leaned back onto my chest and sighed. When the shelter guy came back to the office, he looked at us and said something like "I think Toby has made his decision" and I agreed with him that Toby had picked me!

I completed the paperwork to adopt Toby, but couldn't take him right away because I was a renter. My landlord was MIA for a couple of days (his wife was having their first baby), but he finally called the shelter and told them I had permission to get a dog. I picked Toby up the next day and it was the start of 11 happy years. 

Toby wasn't a perfect dog from day 1, but I wasn't a perfect either! Toby became my best friend and my constant companion. At first I left Toby at home when I went to work; he was non-destructive and he respected my 2 cats. I went home during my lunch hour to walk Toby until my boss fell under Toby's spell and she let me bring him to work. Toby had a dog bed under the table next to my desk at work. Toby was everybody's friend, but he did protect me. I could walk anywhere anytime with Toby and nobody bothered us. He wasn't big, but he almost "glowed" at night. 

I had better stop because I could go on forever about Toby :kissy: He was the dog of my heart.

So before you go looking for a dog at a shelter or rescue, think carefully about your requirements for the dog. You are going to see a lot of dogs in shelters and you can't get them all. What is a deal maker/deal breaker for you? Size? Temperament? Color? Physical Abilities? Training? Age?

I hope this helps.
Deb
in wi


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Abit late into this conversation, but Ive had heelers for awhile..I only have one now, after I lose my male to cancer, it broke my heart to look at another heeler..Ive swapped to Border Collies..but I do love heelers.

My only concern with your lifestyle is the lack of "free" space to burn energy..and heelers have energy...and then some.

My male came with me to work every day (a warehouse office)..they are excellent "guard" type dogs, in with the fact they attach themselves to their one person and are feriously protective of them..you can control it, but (and this brings me to another area of heeler ownership)..you MUST MUST MUST take a fair, but FIRM stance with them..they are incrediably strong willed, stubbourn dogs and if you give them the proverbial inch, they will run with it...this is why you see so many in shelters..these are not dogs who you can pet in the evening or take for sunday afternoon walks.

They live to work and work to live..very literally. they NEED a job and they NEED activities to expend energy..herding, agility,ect are all good outlets, plus provide the socialization they need as pups. Obidience is a MUST.

I could take my male with me anywhere..but I worked with him alot. He never was a "people" or "dog" lover..his perfect world would have encompassed me, him and a herd of ornery cattle who needed to be driven across the pasture. ..but I was able to control him, because I established respect in him for me at an early age.

I saw Aussies mentioned..please be careful..Aussies are unfortunantly becoming victims of the ACK (yes, I mis spelled it on purpose)..they are breeding more for looks then their original purpose and, IME, Ive encountered so many ill tempered, nasty or timid aussies as of late..a normal aussie is reserved around strangers, but I agree, more friendly then a heeler..Ive had the displeasure to meet afew very illtempered aussies who put a bad heeler to shame....its not the breed, its some of the people breeding them now..no regard for temperment..just want the color or the coat..ugh..

Good luck in your search..think wisely and long about this important choice!


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

My husband wanted a blue heeler extremely bad, so we got Lenny about 5 months ago. He was 7 weeks old when we got him (day shy of 8 weeks). He has kept us on our toes ever since. We have 5 other dogs (small 5-15lb) and he herds them and the cat all the time. We have 3/4 of an acre and still try to walk him daily since he has tons of energy to burn. He is still a bit frightened by loud noises and he is a little weary of strangers. Saying all that...we love him dearly. He is extremely intellegent and once his energy is gone he is a very loving, sweet dog.

If you are looking to get a young dog, you need make sure you have several hours a day to devote 100% of your time to him/her.

Here is our Lenny at 8 weeks.










Sarah


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Lenny is DARLING!!!    Thanks for the cute fix


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Thanks Sarah , your pup is really a nice looking heeler . I am going too pontificate on this situation for a while before I choose a dog . I'm not as much into walking as I was when I was younger so that has to be factored into my decision . thanks , fordy


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Fordy, you won't regret adopting an adult dog, just be diligent about evaluating. Sometimes it is better to get the adult dogs from the owner's. That is what we did, got all his records, too. We adopted a six year old Lab/Chesapeake/? mix (no pit bull or any breed like that...prefer that not mixed with a Lab). Sam is a great watchdog, loves to ride in the truck, has plenty of energy (now 8), but still can outrun most dogs any age. We never had to fence him in, stayed here from day one. My recent pet adoptions now include two adult female spayed cats. Bella is 5 years young, a Tortoise, and very affectionate. Dora is her daughter, 3 years old, and affectionate. Both these cats are outside 24/7, just like Sam, and they don't leave, either. Bella follows me when I go get the mail (1/2 mile round trip...funny cat). They are all loved and know it!


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

May I suggest you look at a "texas heeler". I'd never heard that name until we adopted Vudu about 9 years ago. He's a Blue Heeler/Border Collie and the absolute coolest dog ever! He's very smart, protective but not dangerously so (once we invite someone into our home Vudu knows it's OK) of our household - not just one person. 

He can be somewhat of a couch potato; don't know if that's the breed or the individual. However, he's also got plenty of get-up-and-go to run & play in the yard or the park. He's very social, gets along well with every dog he's ever met, and very good with cats. 

He's accustomed to being in the house for many hours at a time while we are at work & at school, and it's not a problem. I'd rather he have more outside time with us, but our schedules don't allow it and he seems fine, albeit bored once in a while.

I will mention though, that we also have a heeler/pointer cross - stay away from them!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

happycat said:


> May I suggest you look at a "texas heeler". I'd never heard that name until we adopted Vudu about 9 years ago. He's a Blue Heeler/Border Collie and the absolute coolest dog ever! He's very smart, protective but not dangerously so (once we invite someone into our home Vudu knows it's OK) of our household - not just one person.
> 
> He can be somewhat of a couch potato; don't know if that's the breed or the individual. However, he's also got plenty of get-up-and-go to run & play in the yard or the park. He's very social, gets along well with every dog he's ever met, and very good with cats.
> 
> ...


......................There is a source for the pups very close too me . She didn't quote a price so my guess would be 200 and up ! I'll definitely look into them when I get ready . , thanks for your help , fordy


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Appears to be at least a couple heeler/border collie dogs available for adoption at the animal control shelter near you. We've adopted all our dogs and cats & I can't recommend it highly enough. 

Rider & Suzie are two of them http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18104329


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Here's a picture of our Vudu. He's about 10 years old; we adopted him at about 1 year. Clearly this pillow belongs to him - see fur & fuzz.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

With your life style I would suggest you stay away from any high energy breed, such as a border collie. Sure, you might end up with one that is unusually calm for the breed, but why chance it? You want a less intense dog, one that requires medium to low exercise and is cautiously friendly. Do a search based on these traits. A standard poodle might very well fit your needs (you can groom any way you want- a hunting clip looks nice). They are not cheap, but you may luck out with an adult. A Dobermann may also work well for you, they are good housedogs and intimidate without doing anything. If you can find one, an Italian Spinone is a good housedog, intimidating by size not personality. If you narrow your search along these lines and look at breed rescue, you may find a mix. Being in a foster home, you'll get a good idea of how well the particular dog (including a mix) will work for you.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Serena said:


> thinking a little more... if you are set on a high inteligence breed, an Australian Shepherd NOT from a high drive working line might be a better choice.


I don't know... the Aussie we have runs non stop all day. He can't stand being cooped up. Except for when it's cold, then he is the first one in the door of the house! lol


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

When I lived in Texas, I was told that Texas heelers technically are more of a heeler/aussie cross rather than heeler/border collie cross. I've met a few. Some were mellow...some weren't.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's an updated photo of Lenny. Thank God he is finally settling down a bit and fits right into our family.










He's 6 months to the day in this photo.

Sarah


----------

